
Show HN: Vue.js popover and tooltip plugin - yev
https://github.com/euvl/vue-js-popover
======
TekMol
Why does this have to be tied to Vue? Wouldn't it be more useful to create a
tooltip library that can be used independent of it?

~~~
yev
Because why it should not be?

There are dozens of tooltip libraries in the world of javascript. But this one
solves the problem for people who write their webapps using Vuejs framework.

